# que se debe tomar en cuenta para escoger un cuadro?



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

buen día:

me surge la siguiente duda, en que es lo que nos debemos fijar, ya se que primero ver si nos alcanza la lana jeje, pero para comprar un cuadro de mtb digamos para rodar en la terraceria, all mountain xc, que nos debemos de fijar o tomar en cuenta, que diferencia hay que sea de aluminio o f de carbono, aparte del peso se siente o debe sentirse algo al rodar en uno de aluminio que de fibra? he escuchado que la geometria....como debe ser esta o en que nos debemos fijar mas, aparte de lo de la talla de la bicicleta que a fin de cuentas es ch. m y gde, bueno agradeceré a todos la participación en aclarar las dudas ya que es un tema bastante ambiguo sobre las cosas a tomar en cuenta para adquirir un cuadro.

saludos.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

entre tantas cosas que hay que fijarse, yo te recomendaria que te fijes en la garantia que te va a dar la tienda donde lo vas a comprar, ya que si llegara a pasar algun "inconveniente" no te vayas a quedar ahi bailando con tu supercuadro de fibra, pero roto...

fijate en la talla, si te queda grande o chico, no lo vas a aprovechar al maximo.. fijate en la geometria... la geometria te ayudara dependiendo el tipo de uso que le vayas a dar.... al menos en mi caso... subir cuestas muy inclinadas es un PITA.. con 160mm de suspension delantera , pero en las bajadas wow

etc etc... son muchas cosas... a ver que opinan los demas.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

mtymxdh said:


> entre tantas cosas que hay que fijarse, yo te recomendaria que te fijes en la garantia que te va a dar la tienda donde lo vas a comprar, ya que si llegara a pasar algun "inconveniente" no te vayas a quedar ahi bailando con tu supercuadro de fibra, pero roto...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> O de aluminio .......


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> entre tantas cosas que hay que fijarse, yo te recomendaria que te fijes en la garantia que te va a dar la tienda donde lo vas a comprar, ya que si llegara a pasar algun "inconveniente" no te vayas a quedar ahi bailando con tu supercuadro de fibra, pero roto...
> 
> fijate en la talla, si te queda grande o chico, no lo vas a aprovechar al maximo.. fijate en la geometria... la geometria te ayudara dependiendo el tipo de uso que le vayas a dar.... al menos en mi caso... subir cuestas muy inclinadas es un PITA.. con 160mm de suspension delantera , pero en las bajadas wow
> 
> etc etc... son muchas cosas... a ver que opinan los demas.


No mucho que agregar... muy de acuerdo contigo.

Talla y geometria son los aspectos mas importantes de todos. Lo demas son un "plus".

Si una bici no te queda o no tiene los angulos que buscas para lo que haces, lo demas viene valiendo sombrilla.

Una buena garantia puede cubrir hasta las cajeteadas mas gachas de una compañia, asi que con ya quedandote, haciendo lo que quieres y que te va a durar, ya estas cubierto.

Para lo demas, pues se necesita mas detalles. Que estilo de bici buscas, que estilo tienes para rodar, por su puesto cuanto te quieres gastar, si eres de los que te quedas las bicis para siempre o las vas rotando seguido, etc.


----------



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

que tal, bueno respondiendo algunas preguntas, por aca he reclutado a un grupo de amigos y estamos empezndo a rodar por caminos de terraceria que conducen a comunidades tenemos poco como un mes y apenas andamos rodando los 20kms en un promedio de 1 hora y10 minutos, queremos agarrar mas forma que no sea la redonda que tenemos, perder unos kilos y empezar a buscar rutas para practicar escaladas y travesias, por aca hay lugares cerca en huichihuayn san luis potosi donde un amigo me comenta hay lugares chidos para el ciclismo de montaña, y cosas asi, de manera que esto mas o menos son mis pretensiones por ahora......
actualmente tengo una alubike grizzo mod 2009, bueno lo que queda de ella que es el cuadro, suspension y neumaticos por que el resto de las piezas las cambie por shimano deore el grupo completo, cambie asiento manubrio, pedales, etc, esta bicicleta me queda muy bien de lo alta, larga, etc, me siento muy comodo pedaleando en ella es talla 45cms, solo que si a mi parecer esta aun algo pesada apesar de haber cambiado el grupo y al poner cosas de mas calidad en teoria mas ligeras, aunque pareciera que gano mas peso......y si soy de los que se queda con una bicicleta cuando la considero buena por mucho tiempo con ella por eso queria saber que necesitaba para saber como buscar un cuadro exacto a mi medida y pretensiones encontrarlo y mantenerlo durante mucho tiempo.......he escuchado que los de carbono son otro rollo en comparación de los de aluminio, en que sentido en el peso? o algunas otras mas ventajas........?

gracias.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

toño cerezo said:


> .he escuchado que los de carbono son otro rollo en comparación de los de aluminio, en que sentido en el peso? o algunas otras mas ventajas........?


Sin ser un experto, una de las ventajas de la Fibra sobre el aluminio, es que la fibra de carbon es mas "resilente" que el aluminio, o sea que la fibra absorbe mas las vibraciones del terreno, casi casi como el acero, (el acero bueno)...

el aluminio es muy "duro", lo cual en una bicicleta rigida, a la larga te fatiga las muñecas, espalda... en pocas palabras "el esqueleto"

si quieres que tu bici se sienta mas ligera, te recomendaria, nuevamente, sin ser experto, que cuando tengas oportunidad le cambies las llantas y los rines por algo mas ligero que lo que traes actualmente, ya que este es peso "rotacional" y como se va moviendo, se siente, mas si le quitas 400 gramos en las llantas/rines que si le quitas 500 gramos en los demas componentes...

te recomendaria que consigas un asiento comodo... los asientos con mucho colchon en vez de beneficiar, son malos, ya que el cuerpo presiona los nervios y luego se te duerme "el aquellito" mejor consigue uno mas rigido, pero que te de buen soporte en los huesos donde vas sentado.

si vas empezando traes un muy buen grupo, Deore, nada mas asegurate de traerlo bien ajustado y no deberias tener problemas...

finalmente si quieres seguir con tu cuadro unos años, consigue una buena suspension... no necesitas la super wow ultra... esas dejaselas a los que compiten.. algunos te van a recomendar Rock shox, otros fox, quiza magura... ahi depende de tu bolsillo

ya que agarres mas experiencia y como dices, bajes los kilos pues vele ahorrando y ahora si te compras tu cuadrote de fibra (o de aluminio)

asi como el del psycho marco

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6812570&postcount=1


----------



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

mtymxdh said:


> Sin servicio Experto de la ONU, Una de las Ventajas de la Fibra Sobre el Aluminio, es Que La Fibra de carbono es de mas "resilente" Que El Aluminio, mar o Que La Fibra mas absorberían Las vibraciones del Terreno, Casi Casi Como El Acero, (el Acero bueno) ...
> 
> El Aluminio es Muy "duro", lo Cual es Una bicicleta rigida, una te la Larga Fatiga Las Muñecas, Espalda ... Pocas Palabras en "El Esqueleto"
> 
> ...


no me habia puesto a pensar en lo que cambia el peso en el rodado comparado con el peso en otros lados, efectivamente al cambiar el grupo en el cambie el sprog de 8 pazos falcon que trae la alubike por uno de 9 pasos deore, al igual sus duales por unos m530 deore que estan muy suaves, los desviadores, cadena multiplicación, pero sobre todo cambie las mazas por unas deore 595 center look y los caliper tektro por unos shimano 495, inmediatamente empece a sentir que los cambios los hacia mas suave al ser el sistema indexado, que ya no se escuchaban chasquidos del freno de disco tektro en lugar los shimano frenan mejor y queda la rueda libre, las mazas duraban mas tiempo girando las deore que las que traia de fabrica la alubike, y solo 15 días tuve las piezas de stock y las cambié inmediatamente y si se aligero bastante el rodado, aunque he estado viendo el rodado mavic crossrock y me gustaria adquirir uno de estos en tubleless y tal vez un casette slx, o deore xt sea todavia mas ligero asi que de esta forma se aligeraria bastante creo el avance de la bici......asi entendí o corrijame si estoy mal, gracias.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

mtymxdh said:


> Sin ser un experto, una de las ventajas de la Fibra sobre el aluminio, es que la fibra de carbon es mas "resilente" que el aluminio, o sea que la fibra absorbe mas las vibraciones del terreno, casi casi como el acero, (el acero bueno)...
> 
> el aluminio es muy "duro", lo cual en una bicicleta rigida, a la larga te fatiga las muñecas, espalda... en pocas palabras "el esqueleto"
> 
> ...


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> mtymxdh :
> 
> Excelentes tus recomendaciones , claras , puntuales y concisas , así hasta da gusto leer , felicidades por expresarte en esa forma y subir mensajes que valen la pena.
> 
> ...


Es que ando inspirado... :thumbsup:


----------

